# Notebook als Ein/Ausgabegerät



## mipooh (19. August 2003)

Hallo Ihr Netzwerker,

ich habe nicht die grosse Vorstellung von Netzwerken. Es ist mir bisher gelungen, in WinME eine Verbindung herzustellen und das Internet vom Notebook aus zu benutzen. (LAN-Kabelverbindung) Ausserdem kann ich die Ordner in Mydocuments sehen.

Was ich aber eigentlich möchte, ist , das Notebook quasi nur als Bildschirm mit  Tastatur und Maus zu benutzen, also die Ressourcen des "eigentlichen" Computers fernbedienen.

Am besten quasi komplett, da das Notebook nur wenig Speicher hat. Sinn der Übung ist, dass ich ohne grosse Transporte auf meiner Veranda arbeiten möchte.

Ich weiss nicht, ob sowas überhaupt geht, oder ob jeder der beiden Computer sämtliche verwendeten Programme selbst installiert haben muss.

Vielleicht weiss jemand Rat.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (19. August 2003)

Google mal nach "Terminalserver" und "Remotedesktop", könnte dir helfen. Notfalls wäre PCAnywhere von Symantec eine (teure) Lösung.


----------



## Scorp (19. August 2003)

VNC ist zwar nich die schnellste, aber wohl die billigste Lösung (Freeware).
Probiers einfach mal aus:
Installationsbeschreibung Download


----------



## Sinac (19. August 2003)

Ich würde dir VNC empfehlen. Ist Freeware, stabil, und dürfte einnigermaßen brauchbar laufen (Geschwindigkeit) wenn du ein 100 MBit Netz hast.
Lad dir mal RealVNC runter, da sind Server und Client bei, kannste ja mal probieren!
Außerdem läuft das dann auch auf Linux (falls du das mal willst).
Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## mipooh (19. August 2003)

*Super*

Die Installation hat ganze 5 Minuten gedauert und es läuft schon.

Vielen Dank, ich bin begeistert und kann nun endlich auf meiner Veranda arbeiten.

Wenn Ihr meine Veranda mal sehen wollt:

Mipooh´s Veranda


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (19. August 2003)

OK, wann kann ich mal vorbeikommen?


----------



## mipooh (19. August 2003)

*jederzeit*

Da wir bisher nicht viel Besuch haben und unser Gästezimmer meist leersteht, nach Anmeldung jederzeit..

Ist sehr billig hier, nur der Flug nicht. Essen für 1 Euro kein Problem. Und On kocht gut. Das gibt´s umsonst.

Ist aber sehr ruhig hier, weit und breit keine Touristen.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (19. August 2003)

Auf deiner Seite erfährt man ja gar nix über dich


----------



## Scorp (19. August 2003)

Und wenn dein Onlinezugang streikt bist du wohl von der Aussenwelt abgeschnitten....hat irgendwie was cooles.

Liefert da eigendlich der Schlecker Onlineversand hin?


----------



## mipooh (19. August 2003)

*Das bezweifle ich*

Wenn Du zum Beispiel Mipooh´s Ansichten liest, weisst Du vielleicht mehr über mich als mir lieb ist.
Diese ganze Webseite ist weniger eine private HP als ein Versuch, Dinge mitzuteilen, die mir wichtig sind.

Der dem das wichtig ist, bin ich. Falls Du Fotos meinst, da bin ich etwas zurückhaltend. Ich trenne noch ein wenig zwischen "reinem Privatleben" und Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## mipooh (19. August 2003)

*Hier gibt es oft "nichts"*

@Scorp

Ja, oft ist man hier wie abgeschnitten. Ich hatte ein halbes Jahr kein Internet, danach einen Monat GPRS, unendlich lahm und sauteuer, da ich ja eigens dafür ein sonst unnötiges Mobile kaufen musste ( für fast 250 Euro).
Wenn ich mal Pizza essen möchte, müsste ich 100 km fahren.
Der nächste grosse Supermarkt ist soweit weg.
Den täglichern Kleinkram gibt´s hier überall, aber das Besondere eben nicht.
Neulich war ich in Bangkok ( 400 km) um mal ein vernünftiges Computergeschäft zu finden. Dort ist sowas, riesengross, etwa 200 Geschäfte in einem, aber einen Recfhner mit vorinstalliertem oder zumindest sicher laufendem Linux gab es nicht.
Stattdessen MS-Kopien für 3 Euro. Und nicht nur das, jede teure Software für denselben Preis. Schade, dass ich kein Kopierräuber bin. Alles ganz öffentlich, zwar illegal, aber wen interessiert das hier schon.
Es gibt ein Regierungsprogramm, unterstützt von MS, so dass sie hier einen Rechner mit XP Pro und Office für einen Aufpreis von ca 35 Euro bekommen. Wenn sie dieselbe Software aber für 6 Euro haben können, wer kauft dann das Zeugs?
Mit Schlecker habe ich, glaube ich, schlechte Karten.


----------

